# Teeth yellow at top, with some black?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Time to get to work on them, I would say - toy dogs are notorious for having tooth problems. It sounds like tartar and plaque, but if you leave it it will quickly get worse, and lead to infection. If you search for teeth cleaning on here you will find several discussions on the best gels and pastes, and how to use them. If you clean them carefully every day with a suitable enzyme paste or gel, you should see improvement in a few weeks, and may be able to postpone a professional cleaning indefinitely.


----------



## LNB083 (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay. Will do that asap..thank you very much. 

Do anyone's dog's teeth have the black line at the gum? It's a bit worrying.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In my experience, the first heavy tartar builds up along the gum line, and shows black. It can quickly lead to gum inflamation, but you will be (pleasantly) surprised at what a difference cleaning them can make. Raw bones - NOT cooked bones - are also excellent.


----------



## LNB083 (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay.that's good news. The only thing I give him for chewing is rawhide..is this a bad thing?
I am afraid to give him bones, because they might break and he choke on them. He is tiny... only 4 pounds...How would I go about finding him cooked bones that are safe?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LNB083 said:


> Okay.that's good news. The only thing I give him for chewing is rawhide..is this a bad thing?
> I am afraid to give him bones, because they might break and he choke on them. He is tiny... only 4 pounds...How would I go about finding him cooked bones that are safe?


You won't find cooked bones that are safe. Raw bones are the best thing for your dog's teeth.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would consider most rawhide bad;there are much better things to give your dog. Bullies, cow trachea, antler - I give my toy all of these. I do give him RAW meaty bones. Don't give your dog a cooked bone it is very dangerous. I started giving Swizzle raw bones when he was two and half pounds. He is now 6 pounds and has no trouble. He loves chicken and turkey necks. He is a year now and his teeth have zero tartar and his gums are pink and healthy and don't bleed when I brush him. Raw bones is definately your best friend in keeping teeth healthy.


----------



## LNB083 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh wow-- I must be really spaced out today-- RAW BONES are good. Cooked are bad.  Got it! 

CT Girl, So you will just remove the meat from the chicken and turkey necks and give it to him? Sorry for so many questions- this is new to me. What are bullies and where do you get them? 

He loves his rawhide....if its not healthy I need to quit giving it, but I need something good to replace it with!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

No, I don't remove the meat. Chicken and turkey necks don't have much meat but they are a great size for a toy - Swizzle really loves them. If his stools get too hard just give him a chicken heart or gizzard. I know this sounds wierd but bull penis is a single ingredient of bully sticks. Cow trachea also is another great chew. There are several reasons I don't give my dog rawhides. One of the most common preservatives used in rawhides is arsenic. They can also cause intestinal blockage as they do not break down easily. I know the chews I give Swizzle sound odd but it is great to give him high value things to chew. Swizzle loves to chew these things and they are so important to oral health. If you go to a good pet store you will be able to find these things. Petco has bullys but you probably will find it cheaper to get them online.


----------

